# where can I get Big Round Haylage Bales in Lincs/Cambs..



## Amelia (5 December 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can get Big Round Haylage Bales in Lincs/Cambs ??  (Thanks x)


----------



## nijinsky (5 December 2007)

I've just bought the huge round bales 5ft round at a cost of £38 each including delivery.  Had to have a minimum of 6 bales.  George Tickler I bought from, don't have the number on me but if you search him in the Lincolnshire Equestrian website I'm sure he's on there.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (5 December 2007)

Eric Staples in Stickney, Boston, Lincs. He delivers too.
Used to get all my hay and haylage off him before we cut our own Tel 01205 480274 dont know how far he will travel to deliver though and dont know where you are but might be worth a call.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (6 December 2007)

Top Crop haylage is good, they deliver to S.Lincs and Cambs. A large round bale lasts my 4 at least a week and were approx £25 delivered.


----------



## Amelia (7 December 2007)

Thanks everyone - I will get phoning around this weekend


----------



## morgan4eva (9 December 2007)

Top Crop has bales about 4ft high and 2ft diameter for £15 delivered. This size is just about manageable without a teleporter etc. Eric Staples is lovely guy but pricey this year (v small loose bales of hay)Top Crop is in directory under Unsworth at Saltfleet near Louth


----------



## miller (10 December 2007)

We use Lincs forage - square bales though, about 4ft x 4ft x 6ft - last our 2 a fortnight - £30 delivered - really nice quality and never had a problem with a bale - they do low/med/high energy 01945 440111


----------



## volatis (12 December 2007)

Does anyone have a contact for Top crop haylage, sounds very interesting


----------

